# Have to take 10 days unpaid holidays: Can I claim SW for these days?



## CKT (24 Feb 2009)

We were told this morning that we have to take 10 days unpaid holidays from now untill July. Can I claim SW for these days, and can I take a days when I want to? eg. every friday and monday for 5 weeks, or 2 weeks off? Thanks


----------



## aetius (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: Have to take 10 days unpaid holidays*

They're holidays ! Agree them with your Manager.

Regarding the 'unpaid' aspect - treat it like a paycut!


----------



## CKT (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: Have to take 10 days unpaid holidays*



aetius said:


> They're holidays ! Agree them with your Manager.
> 
> Regarding the 'unpaid' aspect - treat it like a paycut!



So are you saying I can't claim anything??


----------



## aetius (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: Have to take 10 days unpaid holidays*

yes


----------



## ajapale (24 Feb 2009)

Are you a member of a trade union?

What you are describing could be construed as a short time working or a short term layoff.

Im not sure what the leglislation is concerning short time working or short term layoffs but a call to your social welfare office might be productive especially if there is more coming down the tracks after July.

You might have to structure the layoff to optimise any social welfare benefits.

aj


----------



## CKT (24 Feb 2009)

ajapale said:


> Are you a member of a trade union?
> 
> What you are describing could be construed as a short time working or a short term layoff.
> 
> ...



No, Not a member of a TU. There might be more down the line as well if we dont get any orders in


----------



## Welfarite (24 Feb 2009)

Effectively, you have been 'laid off' for a temporary period and you are entitled to claim Jobseeker's payments for that period. Your employer may need to provide you with a letter.


----------



## seantheman (25 Feb 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Effectively, you have been 'laid off' for a temporary period and you are entitled to claim Jobseeker's payments for that period. Your employer may need to provide you with a letter.


 so would it be less "messy" if the op took the unpaid leave as a block rather than random days?


----------



## Welfarite (25 Feb 2009)

seantheman said:


> so would it be less "messy" if the op took the unpaid leave as a block rather than random days?


 
Definitely. Then you don't have to worry about 'substantial loss' rules or 'effective' days for payment.


----------

